# help with dead mylink system



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely try a different dealership. I'm assuming you have all the service records where you reported problems and the dealer came back "no trouble found" or "could not duplicate". You'll need these and a good dose of people skills to get a new dealership to talk to GM about covering all or part of the cost, especially since you're out of all warranties now.


----------



## vaeevictiss (Oct 14, 2015)

yea, i can try another. there was another one we went to for other problems and they were just as unhelpful. took me pulling the codes with my reader and actually printing them out one time and showing them to figure out the coil was bad and needed to be replaced. Same for the valve cover vacuum issue and there was even a recall on that one!

guess ill find a third but im looking faith in gm dealers in my area.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The way I see it any applicable Warranty Coverage on this item expired 70,000 miles ago? Your first complaint was at 60,000 miles. The employee discounts you & the family received on the purchase could have been applied towards a GMPP or similar policy. I bought one knowing I will be covered until 2021. Look what G.M. does in South Africa and most of the Planet.

*ADDITIONAL WARRANTY EXCLUSIONS AFTER 12 MONTHS*


Exhaust system
Shock absorbers
Fuel system corrosion
Radio, speakers, aerial and CD player
Batteries of alarm/immobiliser remote control
Vehicle's battery
All friction material


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

vaeevictiss said:


> My question here is does anyone know of an actual defect with this radio?


GM/Infotainment has come out with a software update. I think that's as close as it gets. There's been a few reports of units going bad, but nothing that could be called a defect.


----------



## vaeevictiss (Oct 14, 2015)

lol, so my wife gets in the car this morning after it was sitting for almost a week and it magically works again. Dead for three weeks and back to life. this car is such a flaky POS. 

Now what i dont get is the only test the dealer DID to was check to see if power was getting to the radio and it was not. So either they dont know what they are talking about, or there is something between the radio and the battery that decides when it wants to work. the hunt continues i suppose.

since this started as a backup camera thing, could there be an issue with whatever switch or relay controls the thing when you shift into reverse? i just have no idea what else could be causing it. Too many electronics on cars these days. I love how dealers brag that a car has this and that and this and all im thinking is "sounds like a lot of things that will break right after the warranty expires"


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I found this post about a MyLink screen going blank after backing up. Not exactly the same problem you're having but maybe there's a problem with the reverse sensor and not the MyLink unit itself. Does shifting from reverse to drive a few times affect the display at all? Just a thought.
There's also a question about something being plugged into the ODBII diagnostic port addressed on the post_. _

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...842-mylink-screen-blank-after-backing-up.html










Also a video showing how to remove the main unit and an eBay link to a replacement receiver if you should decide to go that route.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evZUHtYYvFE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEVROLET-C...65b3d468:g:XvEAAOSwoudW7~c6&vxp=mtr#vi-ilComp


----------



## vaeevictiss (Oct 14, 2015)

does anything need to be done to it if i replaced it? like would the dealer need to reprogram it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

vaeevictiss said:


> does anything need to be done to it if i replaced it? like would the dealer need to reprogram it?


Yes. The VIN programmed into the radio itself has to match the VIN in the BCM. It's a anti-theft measure to prevent stolen radios from working in new cars. If you get a radio from the junkyard, you should note the VIN of the car it comes out of. The dealer may need that information.

Looking over the problem, it sure sounds like a flaky radio to me. I would check the connections to make sure it's not flaky power.


----------

